# Diamond Audio D55.1 - 7 channels in 1 sink!!



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

Diamond Audio D5 5.1 Pro Series 7-Channel Amplifier - eBay (item 290439356308 end time Jun-05-10 21:18:20 PDT) 


*Greetings DIYMA Members,*
*Here's a Great Amp for a Great Price!!*
*Check it out!!*​


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Coop,

Hmm names seems familar from when I use to call diamond many years ago. I remember when I was a DA dealer I think we only used one of these guys and it was a sweet amp. 

Good Luck with the sale man.

Jason


----------



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

Always great 2 hear when someone remembers the past,..
Hope all's well with you & yours,..
Thank you,
-Coop


----------

